# Arnis on the News!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2007)

Enjoy.

[yt]BdChHeVKXPk&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing Brian.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 21, 2007)

Respect the weapon!



Thanks Brian!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting and, as I've said in many an off-line talk on this, just because it's only a stick doesn't mean it's not really a weapon :tup:.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2007)

Always good to see!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 21, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing that Brian!


----------



## Karambit (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff, thanks Brian :ultracool


----------

